# Shrimping! Where how?



## GONoob (Mar 26, 2016)

My bro wants to go shrimping. I promised him I would take him this year. I would preferably want to hop on a shrimping boat and just watch learn and help out. Help me earn some brownie points  Has anyone does this before? I don't want to invest in all the gear like shrimp pots and not even know where to begin.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Mar 26, 2016)

Don't know anything about shrimp boats but I've caught a bunch of shrimp with a cast net. Get 2 nets and she can help.


----------



## tsharp (Mar 26, 2016)

You know I was thinking about starting a shrimp guide service. The guess would pay some of the expense, then would get to take home fresh shrimp. But with everyone shrimping here I don't think it would work. Well I just pass on and money making idea to someone.  Back in the 80s I had a very good customer who would buy everything I would catch everyday. They asked me one day not to clean my last drag that they would like to clean and picked the shrimp. The next day I saved my last drag I when I arrived home they were waiting for me. They jump in my boat and I showed they how it was done. They seen then how hard it was. After that day they would bring me all the fresh beef I needed. They had many cattle.


----------



## WalkinDead (Mar 31, 2016)

You have two options:  Cast net and seine.
Cast nets are mostly used from boats and piers.  St. Simons pier at night is a good place.  It can get a bit tiring rather quickly if you're not used to it.
Seines are used on barrier island sandy beaches at night. Jekyll Islands, St. Andrews picnic area beach is one of the prime locations for seining.  There are places where you can rent a seine for the day/night, if you don't wish to purchase one.  I would suggest an 8' x 75' net for the two of you.  One can be purchased at St. Andrews from "Pops" Hagar during the season for around $250.  He also repairs nets there on Friday thru Sunday most weekends.  His nets are the best on the beach.
Shrimping season begins sometime in June.  Check this web page for the exact date:  http://coastalgadnr.org/nn/news
The daily limit is 48 quarts for a cast net, 29 quarts for a seine.  If you have a cast net with you while seining the limit is 48 quarts.  Put the shrimp you catch on ice immediately.
If you want to see how it's done, my wife and I are at Jekyll 3-4 days a week during the season, weather permitting.  We rarely go on the weekend.  PM me on this site if interested.  We shrimp during the night when the shrimp are right on the shoreline.  We wont mind the company and you can learn how its done.  Otherwise, there are several videos of people seining on the internet you can view.
Good luck, hope this information was helpful.


----------



## fairweather (Mar 31, 2016)

Maybe this would be an option if she wants a touristy outing.

http://www.thefamilytravelfiles.com/ezine/articles/720/ga-shrimp-boat-adventure/


----------



## Steve762us (Mar 31, 2016)

GONoob said:


> My gf wants to go shrimping. I promised her I would take her this year. I would preferably want to hop on a shrimping boat and just watch learn and help out. Help me earn some brownie points .



How's this sound?  They're out of Brunswick.

http://shrimpcruise.com/index.html

Pretty good numbers on Trip Advisor.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...runswick_Golden_Isles_of_Georgia_Georgia.html


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 1, 2016)

It's hard work throwing a cast net time after time for hours,but them fresh scrimps sho do eat good!


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 1, 2016)

Sapelo Sound cast net with bottom taped.  Look for a fuzzy return on the depth finder.  Not for the weak of heart.


----------

